
Google brass set 2023 as deadline for Google Cloud - fh973
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/google-brass-set-2023-as-deadline-to-beat-amazon-microsoft-in-cloud
======
chupa-chups
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21815260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21815260)

